# Comfort Bridge for the Billet Box



## Rob Fisher (7/2/18)

The Billet Bridge is a series of coil adapters for the Billet Box by Atmistique...They call this one the "Comfort" and it allows for the use of the Aspire mini Nautilus/Triton mini coil platform heads in the Billet Box tank. This adapter allows for a _HUGE_ variety of head options. Made with tons of love in Greece from 304L stainless steel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/18)

My guess is this setup will have battery life for days! 

12 Watts!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (7/2/18)

Ah, the SXK BB also has such an adapter in the box. I am using it with the Aspire Nautilus BVC 1.8 ohm coils. Perfect so far for my fruity mixes. Good coil life and almost no moisture - aided and abetted by the dampless plug. Also vaping at 12W - battery life for days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, the SXK BB also has such an adapter in the box. I am using it with the Aspire Nautilus BVC 1.8 ohm coils. Perfect so far for my fruity mixes. Good coil life and almost no moisture - aided and abetted by the dampless plug. Also vaping at 12W - battery life for days.


Will have to give this a try @Andre , I have a spare Boro and was wondering if I should. Tried the kanger coil adapter, blech, and unfortunately dumped the bottom adapter ring with the coil when I threw it away, genius move on my side ne!


----------



## Andre (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Will have to give this a try @Andre , I have a spare Boro and was wondering if I should. Tried the kanger coil adapter, blech, and unfortunately dumped the bottom adapter ring with the coil when I threw it away, genius move on my side ne!


I am using the Kanger adapter with Kangertech's 0.5 ohm Clapton coils. At this stage dedicated to my Menthol/Mint only juice - which is good with any coil and wicking. So, cannot say how good or bad it would be with other types of juices. Although, I first tried it on my Brother in Law's BB with some Elements Pink Lemonade, and it was great - but bear in mind that was just a few toots.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Andre said:


> I am using the Kanger adapter with Kangertech's 0.5 ohm Clapton coils. At this stage dedicated to my Menthol/Mint only juice - which is good with any coil and wicking. So, cannot say how good or bad it would be with other types of juices. Although, I first tried it on my Brother in Law's BB with some Elements Pink Lemonade, and it was great - but bear in mind that was just a few toots.


Maybe I didn't prime properly, been so long since I used commercial, will have to try again. Luckily I have another adapter


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

Does this mean that one can use ready-made (shop-bought) coils in a BB then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Does this mean that one can use ready-made (shop-bought) coils in a BB then?


That's correct @Hooked , will have to rest some more before I can comment on the flavour, but as per @Andre it seems it will do well with fruits and menthol. Let the test begin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

@Room Fogger This is good news indeed! When @RenaldoRheeder and @Andre were here with me, I saw a BB for the first time, but after being told that I'd have to make my own coils, I knew that it wasn't for me. This changes the picture somewhat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe I didn't prime properly, been so long since I used commercial, will have to try again. Luckily I have another adapter


My Brother in Law's Kangertech Clapton Coil was installed by Rudi at Vaper's Corner in Pretoria. Rudi really primed it properly. Personally, for my Menthol/Mint juice I do not prime at all, but let it stand for some time. I use 60VG juice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger This is good news indeed! When @RenaldoRheeder and @Andre were here with me, I saw a BB for the first time, but after being told that I'd have to make my own coils, I knew that it wasn't for me. This changes the picture somewhat.


Now, wait a minute Madam! I did tell you about commercial coils in the BB, but then you were certainly overloaded with information. If you can wait that long, shall tell again and show when you do your Koringberg visit.
PS: The Peach juice you tasted was from an Aspire Nautilus commercial coil btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Billet Bridge is a series of coil adapters for the Billet Box by Atmistique...They call this one the "Comfort" and it allows for the use of the Aspire mini Nautilus/Triton mini coil platform heads in the Billet Box tank. This adapter allows for a _HUGE_ variety of head options. Made with tons of love in Greece from 304L stainless steel.
> View attachment 121491
> 
> View attachment 121492



This is great @Rob Fisher 
I loved those Nautilus BVC coils - they do give good flavour on lowish power vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, the SXK BB also has such an adapter in the box. I am using it with the Aspire Nautilus BVC 1.8 ohm coils. Perfect so far for my fruity mixes. Good coil life and almost no moisture - aided and abetted by the dampless plug. Also vaping at 12W - battery life for days.



@Andre - how's the draw tightness with the BVC coils? Is it quite tightish? Like the old Nautilus Mini on say the 2nd smallest airhole - if you can recall?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Wanted to ask this question for ages regarding the commercial coils  stupidity stopped me, and I was scared of a collective heart attach from the BB crowd who build , just shows you to ask and try everything, you might just find out that there are like minded people out there also experimenting, and they want to share the experience. Thanks for opening my mind again, the neural affliction I am currently being treated for is also to blame, bit slow in the thinking department.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/18)

Silver said:


> @Andre - how's the draw tightness with the BVC coils? Is it quite tightish? Like the old Nautilus Mini on say the 2nd smallest airhole - if you can recall?


No, not as tight as that at all. About half as tight as on the Exocet/Flow. For me, a nice airy MTL.
How do you find the draw @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

Andre said:


> Now, wait a minute Madam! I did tell you about commercial coils in the BB, but then you were certainly overloaded with information. If you can wait that long, shall tell again and show when you do your Koringberg visit.
> PS: The Peach juice you tasted was from an Aspire Nautilus commercial coil btw.



@Andre Sorry  maybe it's Belinda's squonker I'm thinking of, that needs home-made coils? I remember the Peach and it was good. I've got all the time in the world - not planning on buying any more mods this year! I'm looking forward to my visit in Koringberg and especially the juices that you've so kindly made for me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

The adapters in the sxk are very cool for just popping a coil in and off you go. 

Can’t seem to find the nautilus BVC in Durbs anywhere though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Andre Sorry  maybe it's Belinda's squonker I'm thinking of, that needs home-made coils? I remember the Peach and it was good. I've got all the time in the world - not planning on buying any more mods this year! I'm looking forward to my visit in Koringberg and especially the juices that you've so kindly made for me!


Now there optimism at its best, no more mods this year and it's only February! Jokes aside, I'm trying to do that as well, Optimistic that this will work for me as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Now there optimism at its best, no more mods this year and it's only February! Jokes aside, I'm trying to do that as well, Optimistic that this will work for me as well.



@Andre Mods aren't my problem - yet. It's the juice that's my downfall. I'm doing pretty well though. I've finished about 4 bottles without opening anything new, other than 50/50 ones for the Priv - and they're ALL either ghastly or flavourless. They're all the house-brand of a certain vendor. I'll try to doctor them with some concentrates.


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Andre Mods aren't my problem - yet. It's the juice that's my downfall. I'm doing pretty well though. I've finished about 4 bottles without opening anything new, other than 50/50 ones for the Priv - and they're ALL either ghastly or flavourless. They're all the house-brand of a certain vendor. I'll try to doctor them with some concentrates.



@Hooked, I feel your pain. I have about 20 x 30ml and 10 x 50 ml unopened, and about 35 of various ones open that I'm busy with, luckily I diy. See attached.

Maybe you should start reading the diy section, and ask for some help on how to juice them up. You don't have to give the brand name, let's see if the diy'ers can assist to make it more palatable for you. A help me save my juice thread there may work wonders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> The adapters in the sxk are very cool for just popping a coil in and off you go.
> 
> Can’t seem to find the nautilus BVC in Durbs anywhere though



H2vape Durban

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> H2vape Durban


Llamas for the win tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Llamas for the win tonight


Haha hey I took it as a challenge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121595


Haha ... I spend a decent amount of time on the "who has stock" sub forum... issue is I find it but it's from a shop who is not a registered vendor on the forum so I feel uncomfortable posting it for obvious reasons and hope they find it on their own

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

Ok, so a quick question regarding the coils, which ones will work with the standard adapters found in the SXK BB as part of the set, so far I see the following
Aspire nautilus BVC 
Kanger .5 Clapton coils
I see a lot of other coils, including ceramic that fits the general profile, so the wondering if they will work is getting to me. Anyone tried anything else than these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so a quick question regarding the coils, which ones will work with the standard adapters found in the SXK BB as part of the set, so far I see the following
> Aspire nautilus BVC
> Kanger .5 Clapton coils
> I see a lot of other coils, including ceramic that fits the general profile, so the wondering if they will work is getting to me. Anyone tried anything else than these?


I THINK all the kanger coils fit if I’m not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked, I feel your pain. I have about 20 x 30ml and 10 x 50 ml unopened, and about 35 of various ones open that I'm busy with, luckily I diy. See attached.
> View attachment 121581
> Maybe you should start reading the diy section, and ask for some help on how to juice them up. You don't have to give the brand name, let's see if the diy'ers can assist to make it more palatable for you. A help me save my juice thread there may work wonders.



Actually I have bought a few concentrates to renovate some juices - just haven't got around to doing it yet. First I want to finish the opened bottles of the ones that I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so a quick question regarding the coils, which ones will work with the standard adapters found in the SXK BB as part of the set, so far I see the following
> Aspire nautilus BVC
> Kanger .5 Clapton coils
> I see a lot of other coils, including ceramic that fits the general profile, so the wondering if they will work is getting to me. Anyone tried anything else than these?


I need to try the nautilus bvc to see if I like them to use when I’m lazy and just don’t want to wick and build and fuss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I need to try the nautilus bvc to see if I like them to use when I’m lazy and just don’t want to wick and build and fuss.


Exactly my reasoning, and because I have a spare Boro, I can have it on standby and change and even swop flavours in a flash.

I can be a Lazy bugger some days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I can have it on standby and change and even swop flavours in a flash



This is my plan. Have it prepped and primed and juiced in a separate boro cause life and work and kids can be busy and sometimes it’s just cool to be lazy for a change!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> This is my plan. Have it prepped and primed and juiced in a separate boro cause life and work and kids can be busy and sometimes it’s just cool to be lazy for a change!


Know exactly what you mean... need to rewick my exo and my insiders got a case of incontinence it seems... been dripping the last two days because I haven't had time to sit down

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Know exactly what you mean... need to rewick my exo and my insiders got a case of incontinence it seems... been dripping the last two days because I haven't had time to sit down


Is your insider leaking like a sieve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Is your insider leaking like a sieve?


Yeah haha, suspect I punched the bottom oring in the boro will pit stop later and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

I'm getting a lot of juice/ condensation at the top of the chimney that leaks out of the Boro and therefore into the cavity of the BB all of a sudden. Think I may also have to replace the oring on the top, as well as the one on the retainer screw. I may also have to look at my wicking capabilities to solve a sudden gurgling sound in the Exo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Another ignorant question, where can I find a SXK bridge for the Kangertech coils, seeing that this genius  threw away the bottom adapter as it was still screwed to the used coil. I know we can get originals at a premium as per uncle Rob's site, but clones for a clone may be a bit better priced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I'm getting a lot of juice/ condensation at the top of the chimney that leaks out of the Boro and therefore into the cavity of the BB all of a sudden. Think I may also have to replace the oring on the top, as well as the one on the retainer screw. I may also have to look at my wicking capabilities to solve a sudden gurgling sound in the Exo.


Post some pics so we can see and try help you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Another ignorant question, where can I find a SXK bridge for the Kangertech coils, seeing that this genius  threw away the bottom adapter as it was still screwed to the used coil. I know we can get originals at a premium as per uncle Rob's site, but clones for a clone may be a bit better priced.


You’re welcome to mine @Room Fogger if you happy to cover the courier to get it to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Post some pics so we can see and try help you out.


Already cleaned and everything washed, waiting for it to dry. If it happens again I will post, going to have a good look at all the o rings during reassembly as it was due for rewick in any case. Thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> You’re welcome to mine @Room Fogger if you happy to cover the courier to get it to you.


I may have one lined up locally, will know tomorrow as it is being hunted for, if that fails I will definitely take you up on the offer. Thanks for that boet, it is really appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I may have one lined up locally, will know tomorrow as it is being hunted for, if that fails I will definitely take you up on the offer. Thanks for that boet, it is really appreciated.


Good luck with the hunt. 

Absolute pleasure. Just shout if you get stuck.


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/18)

Are these the correct coils to use with the aspire bridge?

Been years since I used commercial coils so out of touch somewhat.


----------



## Andre (18/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 122811
> 
> 
> Are these the correct coils to use with the aspire bridge?
> ...


I use the aspire nautilus 1. 8 ohm ones. No idea whether those will work. Juice holes look very small.


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/18)

Andre said:


> I use the aspire nautilus 1. 8 ohm ones. No idea whether those will work. Juice holes look very small.


They do look miniature don’t they!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/18)

Andre said:


> I use the aspire nautilus 1. 8 ohm ones. No idea whether those will work. Juice holes look very small.


“The all new Bottom Vertical Coil technology features no-wick design and offers a much longer life cycle as well as more vapor production”

That’s the blurb I found about them. Not sure what no wick design means but I’ll buy one tomorrow and let you good people know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 122811
> 
> 
> Are these the correct coils to use with the aspire bridge?
> ...


I am waiting for 2 of them because I cannot find any stack near me, and can't drive at this stage. Also the 0.7 ones, but waiting for some 1.6 I think it is as well. So will post once I try it as well. Tried the kangertech Clapton 0.5 version but not very impressed, maybe my bb just doesn't like them, seemed to get erratic firing and vapour production was iffy by Exocet standards. Will try again at a later stage, once I get the bridge again. This one was a loaner, so had to be returned for set completeness again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I am waiting for 2 of them because I cannot find any stack near me, and can't drive at this stage. Also the 0.7 ones, but waiting for some 1.6 I think it is as well. So will post once I try it as well. Tried the kangertech Clapton 0.5 version but not very impressed, maybe my bb just doesn't like them, seemed to get erratic firing and vapour production was iffy by Exocet standards. Will try again at a later stage, once I get the bridge again. This one was a loaner, so had to be returned for set completeness again.


I hear you. 

I wasn’t impressed with the kanger coils at all. 

Gonna grab the 0.7 nautilus tomorrow and see what that’s like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (18/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Another ignorant question, where can I find a SXK bridge for the Kangertech coils, seeing that this genius  threw away the bottom adapter as it was still screwed to the used coil. I know we can get originals at a premium as per uncle Rob's site, but clones for a clone may be a bit better priced.



I'm also willing to send mine should you ever need.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/18)

Spyro said:


> I'm also willing to send mine should you ever need.


Thanks sir, may have to take you up on that, I want to experiment some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks sir, may have to take you up on that, I want to experiment some more.


Such lekker people on this forum. 

You went from none to a potential 2

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Such lekker people on this forum.
> 
> You went from none to a potential 2


Agree, I did get the offer from you first, so I may take you up on it, but great to have the options. There are absolute stars on The Site!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree, I did get the offer from you first, so I may take you up on it, but great to have the options. There are absolute stars on The Site!


Just let me know when you ready and I’ll send it up to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/2/18)

Right!! 

Let’s see what these are like in the B.B.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/2/18)

All in and primed. 

The 510 screw thingy on top also seems to screw all the way flush on top which is awesome cause it pushed the boro down which in turn made the dampless plug that @Rob Fisher organised fit perfectly. Big bonus.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre (19/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 122929
> 
> 
> All in and primed.
> ...


And is the flavour acceptable? Where did you buy the 0.7 ohm units?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/2/18)

Andre said:


> And is the flavour acceptable? Where did you buy the 0.7 ohm units?


My guess would be h2vape Durban

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/2/18)

Andre said:


> And is the flavour acceptable? Where did you buy the 0.7 ohm units?


It really isn’t bad @Andre 

Tighter draw than I’m used to but I’ll get used to it quickly I reckon and then I’ll be happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> My guess would be h2vape Durban


The llama gets a pat on the head for being clever today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> The llama gets a pat on the head for being clever today.



No gold star ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

If these coils fit the Aspire Nautilus RTA which also takes the Nautilus BVC coil then they should fit the bridge adapter for the B.B. then???

What you guys think?


----------



## Room Fogger (3/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 124508
> If these coils fit the Aspire Nautilus RTA which also takes the Nautilus BVC coil then they should fit the bridge adapter for the B.B. then???
> 
> What you guys think?


I think they fit, but I tried one and it didn't work so well, I think the base is slightly shorter. I had a problem fitting it, but that may only have been me. I have a 0.7 BVC coil in the bridge now and it is working excellent. Imo rather find the BVC coil to use. It gives good taste and cloud running it at 18 W, cannot wait for the 1.6 I ordered to come.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I think they fit, but I tried one and it didn't work so well, I think the base is slightly shorter. I had a problem fitting it, but that may only have been me. I have a 0.7 BVC coil in the bridge now and it is working excellent. Imo rather find the BVC coil to use. It gives good taste and cloud running it at 18 W, cannot wait for the 1.6 I ordered to come.


Might be worth a shot, maybe you got a dud

Let me know how the 1.6 goes!! Sounds good. Where did you find them?


----------



## Room Fogger (3/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Might be worth a shot, maybe you got a dud
> 
> Let me know how the 1.6 goes!! Sounds good. Where did you find them?


I got it from Vape Cartel, but I see they are sold out as well. Will have a look around for you and let you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/3/18)

@Paul33

http://vapeguy.co.za/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils?search=Bvc

 (Beat you to it @Room Fogger)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Paul33
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils?search=Bvc
> 
> (Beat you to it @Room Fogger)


Thanks Boet, appreciate it, had to take my power nap until the pills kicked in again! A bit slow on the draw these days. Will have to start delegating to locust 2 if he is around, losing my touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks Boet, appreciate it, had to take my power nap until the pills kicked in again! A bit slow on the draw these days. Will have to start delegating to locust 2 if he is around, losing my touch.



It's Saturday, you're forgiven

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I think they fit, but I tried one and it didn't work so well, I think the base is slightly shorter. I had a problem fitting it, but that may only have been me. I have a 0.7 BVC coil in the bridge now and it is working excellent. Imo rather find the BVC coil to use. It gives good taste and cloud running it at 18 W, cannot wait for the 1.6 I ordered to come.


How long have you been using that 0.7 coil @Room Fogger? Just trying to gauge roughly how long one will last...


----------



## Room Fogger (3/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> How long have you been using that 0.7 coil @Room Fogger? Just trying to gauge roughly how long one will last...


A week. And I haven't been saving it, running well and no problems,no change in taste or flavour or performance so far. Let's see if it makes 2 weeks or longer. I think the low wattage helps lots with the lifespan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> A week. And I haven't been saving it, running well and no problems,no change in taste or flavour or performance so far. Let's see if it makes 2 weeks or longer. I think the low wattage helps lots with the lifespan.


Thanking you kindly. 

The 1.6’s should last forever at even lower watts!

Hope the flavour on them is good though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanking you kindly.
> 
> The 1.6’s should last forever at even lower watts!
> 
> Hope the flavour on them is good though!


Not fully on par with an Exocet but good enough for me to,still fully enjoy the experience, and no leaking or condensation whatsoever. Will have to compare the 1.6 with the current 0.7 to fully see, but I think both are going to be winners. Batt lasts full,day and I have being using it extensively.

A week and there was nothing to wipe away except the excess of my overzealous filling on the glass. I'm in 2 minds, run one commercial for day to day, and keep an Exo for weekends where you have more time. And if you have a spare boro with another bridge swopping flavour during the day becomes a 25 Second event. A win if you ask me. 

Going to set one up with a Clapton to try with a tobacco, and then swop the two around. May end up with something that my decomplicte my life at least time wise and still,give me great flavour but with no hassle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Not fully on par with an Exocet but good enough for me to,still fully enjoy the experience, and no leaking or condensation whatsoever. Will have to compare the 1.6 with the current 0.7 to fully see, but I think both are going to be winners. Batt lasts full,day and I have being using it extensively.
> 
> A week and there was nothing to wipe away except the excess of my overzealous filling on the glass. I'm in 2 minds, run one commercial for day to day, and keep an Exo for weekends where you have more time. And if you have a spare boro with another bridge swopping flavour during the day becomes a 25 Second event. A win if you ask me.
> 
> Going to set one up with a Clapton to try with a tobacco, and then swop the two around. May end up with something that my decomplicte my life at least time wise and still,give me great flavour but with no hassle.


You’re a good man typing that whole story so early on a Sunday. 

I’m also looking for simple and easy and uncomplicated for during work, I can build and wick and swop flavours in my rda’s after hours. 

Gonna grab one of each tomorrow and see how thy go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

Have to be up for pills, so take some time as I cannot just up. So have about half hour to update, otherwise I tend to fall over!

Don't think you will be sorry, makes life easier, and thevExo becomes the treat for evening and weekends. It's not as if you fully appreciate and savour it 100% at work in any case, the times and chance is few. I sometimes haven't even tasted the diffsvbetween the two setups I have running now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Have to be up for pills, so take some time as I cannot just up. So have about half hour to update, otherwise I tend to fall over!
> 
> Don't think you will be sorry, makes life easier, and thevExo becomes the treat for evening and weekends. It's not as if you fully appreciate and savour it 100% at work in any case, the times and chance is few. I sometimes haven't even tasted the diffsvbetween the two setups I have running now.


Falling over isn’t ideal!!!

Work is often so manic I don’t even get to Vape at all so these coils might be the answer. As you say, sometimes it’s not even appreciated, it’s just there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Have to be up for pills, so take some time as I cannot just up. So have about half hour to update, otherwise I tend to fall over!
> 
> Don't think you will be sorry, makes life easier, and thevExo becomes the treat for evening and weekends. It's not as if you fully appreciate and savour it 100% at work in any case, the times and chance is few. I sometimes haven't even tasted the diffsvbetween the two setups I have running now.


Falling over isn’t ideal!!!

Work is often so manic I don’t even get to Vape at all so these coils might be the answer. As you say, sometimes it’s not even appreciated, it’s just there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

